# Printing Problems / Banding / White spots / Grainy Images



## solz333 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi everyone. I am new to the sublimation business and have had nothing but trouble in trying to get my printer to print correctly. My images have the following problems
1. Lines. Horizontal. Spaced out about 1/8th of inch. Tried printing from different computer with different profile and lines still appeared.

2. White spots. Color chart shows tons of white specks / spots in color blocks. Results in image being extremely pixelated / grainy

3. Smude marks. Primarily visible in black and transfers to substrate as well. Looks like someone rubbed fingers through wet ink before drying.

4. Color mixing. My test images print with blue spots within the yellow color; gray spots on the white color; etc. Colors seem to be blending with one another.

Happy to provide additional info / pics / etc. Desperate for answers. It's been 6 months and I can't get anywhere with this! Any and all help is MUCH appreciated.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Have you tried to contact the manufacturer of the printer? They are pretty simple machines so I am sure you will be able to resolve the issues quite easily.


----------



## heylarry (Dec 18, 2013)

This sounds like a resolution problem to me; Canbe a combination of a lot of things. File resolution too small, printer output resolution too small, printing at a lower quality. Also, are you using a RIP to send the file to the printer? If not this may also be the problem. I would try creating file at 300 DPI and printing at highest resolution possible.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

This is the pad printing forum...so the plates should have already been created using a vector file. A pad printer is basically a big ink stamp. 

I am thinking the OP might have a DTG printer and have posted this in the wrong section.


----------



## solz333 (Dec 18, 2013)

I've tried everything and have spent weeks on the phone with the manufacturer - no results. I tried 3 different kinds of paper (same results) + using 2 different laptops with different graphics programs - same results + Ricoh tech came onsite to my location and couldn't figure it out or resolve it. Any clue what causes white spots or grainy / pixelated images? I think I have a few different problems to resolve but no one can seem to resolve them and I am running out of troubleshooting options. This is the 3rd printer I've had since purchasing 5 months ago and replacing the printer does not seem to be replacing the problem.


----------



## solz333 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi there. I'm printing high resolution images off of the manufactures troubleshooting page that lists test images for print. Images are set for 300 res + I've tried lower resolution photos that I've printed at 300 and very high res photos - all the same low quality pixelated results with off colors and lines throughout. Thanks for the feedback tho =)


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

What is the exact make and model of the printer you are using? What type of ink? How are you prepping the garments before printing? How old is the printer? How old are the inks? When was the last time it was heavily cleaned?


----------



## heylarry (Dec 18, 2013)

I just thought of another issue, this could be an RGB / CMYK issue, make sure the image was built in RGB.


----------



## solz333 (Dec 18, 2013)

Ricoh SG3110dn Using sublijet r ink from sawgrass. Printer is 6 weeks old. Have run 3 head cleanings and flushes over the past week (if that's what you mean by cleaning.).


----------



## solz333 (Dec 18, 2013)

Sg 3110 dn Ricoh printer with sawgrass subli jet ink. It is 6 weeks old and I've run 3 head flushes and 3 head cleanings over the past week (if thats what u mean by cleaning.)


----------

